# Summer Breeze (my 1st tut!)



## thelilprincess (Jun 8, 2007)

hi all,
i decided to try to do my first tut, and probably my last. geez it takes a long time - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to those who continue to post such great tutorials. please feel free to give me constructive criticism so i know where i need to improve (be nice, it's my first time). i like thumbnails, so click for larger images with the explanations.

here's the finished look





MAC m/u except for mascara 
Foundation: HyperReal NC300
Concealer: Studio Finish NW25
Base: Summersand Shadestick
E/S: AmberLights, Club, Expensive Pink, Brule
Eyeliner: Ebony
Mascara: Max Factor Lash Perfection
Blush: Blushbaby
Lipliner: Spice
Lipstick: Coconutty
Gloss: Softer




oops...just realized that's not expensive pink - i accidentally "X" it our - it's the one to the right of that pink showing. 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

i forgot to post to apply eyeliner (Ebony) to top and bottom lash line before i filled in my brows.  i also applied mascara to top lashes (can't apply to bottom lashes right - grrr)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



btw, i need recommendation on a better mascara for my not really there lashes. although i like MF Lash Perfection because it doesn't clump, i just don't think it gives me that extra oomph i'd like. and i don't like to wear false lashes.....any suggestions?


----------



## entipy (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, first, I don't see any links or pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second, have you tried L'Oreal Voluminous mascaras? I love them.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Well, first, I don't see any links or pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second, have you tried L'Oreal Voluminous mascaras? I love them._

 
sorry, having trouble with photobucket.  hope it works now.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

thank you for the tutorial, they ARE time consuming, so I definitely appreciate the effort. 
I love the colors you used.


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey gal, great tut!  

As far as mascaras go, I really like Maybelline's Full 'n Soft waterproof mascara.  It doesn't clump (DiorShow really clumps on me) and lifts my lashes so they really stand out.  HTH!


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow you have gorgeous lips!  This turned out nice, I love the colors and the way you laid out the tutorial, thanks for sharing!

Also, I highly recommend DiorShow mascara - I have pretty thick lashes myself, but my Mom has barely there lashes and DiorShow doesn't clump on her and makes her lashes look MUCH fuller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## breathless (Jun 9, 2007)

great tut! thanks sooo much for posting!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 9, 2007)

I like how you made the pictures small enough to see the series all at once, that's a great idea!  And I also love the lipcolor on you!!  If I wasn't pale as a ghost I'd try it myself haha


----------

